# Kleine Frage! :)



## PHPer (12. November 2003)

Hey Leute, hab mal ne kleine Frage an Euch. Weis zwar nicht wohin damit, da ich aber vermute dass es eine .htaccess Sache wird hab ichs halt hier reingeschrieben. Jedenfalls geht es um folgendes:

Ich erstelle eine Grafik mit PHP & GD Library. Diese wird folgendermaßen aufgerufen:

image.php?name=text

Name ist der Text der angezeigt werden soll. Nun mach ich da via RewriteMod n JPG draus:

RewriteRule ^(.*).jpg image.php?name=$1

Damit ist das Image mit text.jpg aufrufbar. Das Image soll auch downloadbar sein. Wenn ich es jetzt runterladen will, seh ich im Download-Fenster folgendes:

Dateiname: text.html
Dateityp: JPEG (*.jpg)

Nun, die Frage jetzt ist ganz einfach: Kann ich es irgendwie einstellen (und wenn ja, wie?) dass bei Dateiname im Downloadfenster die Dateiendung ".html" durch die Endung ".jpg" ersetzt wird?
Sonnst müssen es die User selber tun und das dürfte diese wohl ziemlich ärgern!  

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## chibisuke (13. November 2003)

äh, nein das ist keine .htaccess sache und gehöhrt eigendlich ins PHP forum...

egal jetzt... du hast vergessen dem browser mitzuteilen, das es sich um eine bilddatei handelt, wenn du das nicht tust, dann sagt PHP von alleine, das es eine text oder html datei ist...

also setz ganz an den anfang deines scripts ein
header("content-type: image/jpeg");

das sollte dein problem eigendlich beheben....


----------



## PHPer (17. November 2003)

Sorry wegen der hTaCCESS geschichte. Wusste net dass ichs PHP mitteilen muss. Danke Dir für den Hinweis!


----------

